# German Night



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh Boy, Octoberfest in May! 
Rouladen with Sauerbraten gravy with Spatzle and Red Cabbage. 
I use skirt steak…first pound it and fill it with spinach
Sautéed shallots, onion and mushrooms and grated Swiss
cheese…roll and secure with toothpicks and string. I usually
add chopped fried bacon as well, but I forgot.🙄

Brown the beef rolls in a little bit of olive oil…after they’re browned add
some chopped shallots, chopped onions and chopped mushrooms to
the pan along side of the beef and fry them up until browned.
Then deglaze the pan with 1/2 cup white wine,
Then add to the pan, 
2 cups water
3 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
3 Tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tab Teriyaki sauce
Salt (watch salt as soy and teriyaki sauce is salty)
Fresh cracked pepper
1 piece of carrot & 1 piece celery
1/4 tea thyme
1/4 tea sage. 

Bring up to a boil, lower temperature to a simmer and simmer for about
35 -40 minutes, turning beef a couple of times during cooking. Discard carrot and celery and then remove beef and take out the toothpicks and string and place beef in serving bowl. Leave in the onions and mushrooms along with the little bits of spinach that escaped from the rolls…this adds additional flavor to the gravy. 

Then thicken gravy with 1 tablespoon corn starch and about 1/2 cup half and half ( can use milk) simmer the sauce for a few minutes turning frequently and pour over beef. it’s amazingly delicious. 
Note: if you don’t like sauerbraten gravy, just leave out the cider
vinegar and brown sugar.


For the Red Cabbage…
I sliced up 5 cups of red cabbage in 1/4” slices
Then Brown a small onion in 2 Tablespoons butter until
golden brown then added the cabbage and tossed around
the cabbage in the butter and onion…then added 3/4 cup
apple cider vinegar, 4 Tablespoons light brown sugar, 1 teaspoon
of salt and fresh cracked pepper…bring it up to a boil,
and lower it to a simmer, and simmered it for 30 minutes
stirring it occasionally.

For the Spetzle…
2 1/2 cups of flour
1 1/2 cups milk
2 eggs
1 1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg.
1/4 teaspoon paprika
With a Spatzle maker, drop into boiling salted water
after it rises to the top continue cooking for a few minutes
then remove with a slotted spoon and dot with butter and
Chopped parsley, repeat until you use all the dough…
You can make this earlier…cover until ready to eat and
heat in microwave. I use about 1/3 cup of butter and 2 Tablespoons
of parsley on top of the cooked Spetzle.
Store the extra Spetzle in fridge as this recipe makes a lot.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, I'm going to get up the courage to ask - does it usually have cheese, teriyaki sauce and soy sauce, or is that part of the Two Knots deliciousness quotient?
If you bop me thru the computer, please add a piece of the dish! 🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, that’s my version..lots of people use gravy master or kitchen bouquet to enhance their gravys…I find soy sauce, and teriyaki gets better results….and no, it usually doesn’t have cheese in it.


----------



## SpringRubber (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice pics and looks tasty! Spatzle, red cabbage and rouladen sind Die Spitze, IMO.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Really great?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm part German and this looks Wunderbar!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, Rocky! 💕


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I remember my Grandmother making Spatzle using a fork and letting the mix drip off the tines into the pot of water.
Your cooking looks so great, just like my Grandmothers... Love the Hummels btw, nice touch for presentation.
I was always partial to Hummels, and cuckoo clocks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Steve. 💕


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, SpringRubber. 💕


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Knot. Skirt steak is one of my favorites. But have never used it for this purpose. And when I use skirt steak its always medium to rare.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s good for this purpose…also, sliced round roast is good as well. 👍


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

You probably already know this, but soy sauce is mostly Wheat, then Soy on the label. So, not gluten-free.

I only recently found that out myself, Real Soy Sauce (Japanese) is called Tamari Sauce. 100% Soy sauce.
The one that tastes best to us is San-J low sodium.
There are some real stinkers out there in other brands. Kikkoman is awful, Kroger brand is terrible as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> You probably already know this, but soy sauce is mostly Wheat, then Soy on the label. So, not gluten-free.
> 
> I only recently found that out myself, Real Soy Sauce (Japanese) is called Tamari Sauce. 100% Soy sauce.
> The one that tastes best to us is San-J low sodium.
> There are some real stinkers out there in other brands. Kikkoman is awful, Kroger brand is terrible as well.


No, I didn’t know that. I like soy sauce mixed with Chinese hot mustard and slapped on a crispy egg roll. Also, mixed with wasabi for Japanese sushi rolls.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> No, I didn’t know that. I like soy sauce mixed with Chinese hot mustard and slapped on a crispy egg roll. Also, mixed with wasabi for Japanese sushi rolls.


The wife and I both like the Tamari sauce taste better than traditional Americanized soy sauce besides being Gluten free, we both need the gluten free, I always thought that was a fad till a few yrs ago.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You’re amazing. I’ve never known anyone that cooks as well and as much as you.

I wish I were like you.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> You’re amazing. I’ve never known anyone that cooks as well and as much as you.
> 
> I wish I were like you.


Thank you, Startingover, you’re very kind and very nice as well.💕


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm becoming absolutely pathetic.

Every time I see "Two Knots" at the head of a thread....
I get hungry! 

😀


----------



## LearningTrades (12 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Oh Boy, Octoberfest in May!
> Rouladen with Sauerbraten gravy with Spatzle and Red Cabbage.
> I use skirt steak…first pound it and fill it with spinach
> Sautéed shallots, onion and mushrooms and grated Swiss
> ...


Lol i got a good dinner in the makings for tonight but noting on your level =/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

LearningTrades said:


> Lol i got a good dinner in the makings for tonight but noting on your level =/


I’m sure your dinner was good👍 I put all my recipes and a pictorial as well with my posts so that anyone can duplicate it. I really do simple cooking, I don’t use ingredients that are unusual or hard to find.


----------



## LearningTrades (12 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> I’m sure your dinner was good👍 I put all my recipes and a pictorial as well with my posts so that anyone can duplicate it. I really do simple cooking, I don’t use ingredients that are unusual or hard to find.


It turned out good haha I enjoy recipes like that. I need to take a step up though. My biggest problem is portions. Often cooking jsut for myself so hard to buy in amounts I can eat or use for something else before it goes bad.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

when I buy meat, chicken, I freeze it in meal portions…like, I’ll freeze it in 3 or 4 chicken thighs, he eats 2 or 3 and I eat one.…no leftovers. I freeze sausage in packs of three, cause a lot of things that I make use three sausages…ground beef, I freeze in one pound packages. This makes 3 hamburgers..one for me and two for him…if I want to make a meatloaf I’ll defrost two packages. When I buy a whole chicken, I cut it in half…cook one half and freeze the other half.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've made Rouladen and Sauerbraten but not in more that 30 years. As for Spaetzle, I see the Spaetzle maker that was gifted to me and still haven't made any. Send me a swift kick TK.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have the same spaetzle maker that I have? It’s so easy to make them with this
contraption. Consider yourself kicked.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Not I have the one made from a plastic Dollar Tree cutting board.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh right, now I remember.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

German Night, I'm surprised!
...and I am amazed at how they cook the roulades and cabbage.
It's a whole new interpretation of the dishes.
I'm sure they enjoyed it. The pictures look great!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> German Night, I'm surprised!
> ...and I am amazed at how they cook the roulades and cabbage.
> It's a whole new interpretation of the dishes.
> I'm sure they enjoyed it. The pictures look great!


Most people (Germans) put raw bacon and pickles in them…I like
the way that I make them. One of these days I’m going to try the pickles
and bacon. BTW…how do you cook the red cabbage?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Knot
Since you've changed Oct. Fest to May , have you made those Bierocks . No rush , you have 5 days remaining .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

you 


SeniorSitizen said:


> Hey Knot
> Since you've changed Oct. Fest to May , have you made those Bierocks . No rush , you have 5 days remaining .


yes, of course I did and loved them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

bohdana said:


> Today is the day of German cuisine in our office Legal Files. I don't know what's on my plate, but something delicious


You file recipes in legal files? Really? Do you ever mix up your legal data with your recipes?
I can’t imagine what would happen - if a lawyer pulled up a legal file in court, and a recipe for sauerbraten popped up! Although this would be hilarious, I’m sure it would sink your business. Just a bit of advise, if I were you, I would rethink that practice of storing recipes with legal files!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> You file recipes in legal files? Really? Do you ever mix up your legal data with your recipes?
> I can’t imagine what would happen - if a lawyer pulled up a legal file in court, and a recipe for sauerbraten popped up! Although this would be hilarious, I’m sure it would sink your business. Just a bit of advise, if I were you, I would rethink that practice of storing recipes with legal files!


I can imagine what would happen , at least half the court room would be at your place for dinner .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I can imagine what would happen , at least half the court room would be at your place for dinner .


LOL…I’ll have to tell my sons not to put my recipes in with their legal files!


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> Most people (Germans) put raw bacon and pickles in them…I like
> the way that I make them. One of these days I’m going to try the pickles
> and bacon. BTW…how do you cook the red cabbage?


I cook red cabbage like this:

1 kg red cabbage
2 onions
300g apples, grated
2-3 tablespoons of pork lard
2-3 tablespoons vinegar 10%
Salt
pepper
1 pinch ground cinnamon
2 cloves
about 8 allspice corns

Finely chop the red cabbage and onions
Brown the onions with lard, sauté 2 handfuls of red cabbage.
Add the rest of the red cabbage and the apples and pour in enough water to cover half of the cabbage. (Not too much water!)
Add the spices, cover the pot and cook the cabbage until soft.
Don't skimp on salt. It's amazing how much salt you need.

I don't have an exact recipe because I learned it that way from my grandmother and mother. The recipe only exists in my head.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Your red cabbage recipe looks good. I forgot to add the chopped apple to mine,
I usually do.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Speaking of Spam, they've really upped their advertising!






SPAM® Brand


Enjoy the best canned meat meals using easy recipes and a variety of delicious, high-quality SPAM® meat. See what SPAM® Brand can do!




www.spam.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

A poster can delete an entire post? I’m going to try it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> A poster can delete an entire post? I’m going to try it.


No, someone probably reported the ads.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> No, someone probably reported the ads.


Oh!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> No, someone probably reported the ads.


There were ads? I had wondered what was going on, I have all ads blocked.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> There were ads? I had wondered what was going on, I have all ads blocked.


Links within the posts.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Steve2444 said:


> There were ads? I had wondered what was going on, I have all ads blocked.


I've used an ad blocker so long I've no longer think about ads. There are ads here?
AdBlock Plus or AdBlock +


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone came on this post linking to their legal file storage company…


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think an Ad-Blocker blocks them


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Someone came on this post linking to their legal file storage company…


Only women could see it! 🤣


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't seen that. Also if those recaptcha pictures and numbers are a problem there are killer programs for that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I haven't seen that. Also if those recaptcha pictures and numbers are a problem there are killer programs for that.


I see them (links) more at night. I think they're often from a very different time zone. Look on the Interior Decorating sub-forum. It's a favorite place for shopping links.


----------

